

IT workers pushed to the limit - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/08/18/34FE-it-under-pressure_1.html

======
LogicHoleFlaw
[http://weblog.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printT...](http://weblog.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis&A=/article/08/08/18/34FE-
it-under-pressure_1.html)

Article on one page.

